# Best Morning Cereal



## x~factor (Jan 29, 2004)

What is the best morning cereal out there? Something that doesn't make you wanna puke would be nice. Or is cereal a no-no?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

old fashioned oatmeal #1!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> old fashioned oatmeal #1!


Agreed!  

There is also Fiber One or All Bran.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 29, 2004)

cereal overall is a no no for cutting but can be a cool addition while bulking... While bulking I'm partial to:

Kashi Go Lean Crunch
Post Bran Flakes
Cheerios!!!
fiber one

I use the fiber one while cutting as well, i just eat it dry instead of with milk...


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

oh YES Fiber 1 as well.. when cutting rather than using milk mix a lil whey protein(vanilla) in ice water and pour over the fiber 1. serious, sounds weird but its good!


----------



## Leslie (Jan 29, 2004)

Like we discussed in the other thread, my new kick is 
Atkins Almond Crunch. You will not go back to Fiber One

2/3 cup
1.5g F
3g c
15g P


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

Les that sounds good!! but Im skeptical.. what are the ingredients?


----------



## Leslie (Jan 29, 2004)

You wont be able to have it- it has wheat gluten.(allergy right?)
Its made with soy protein, as most low carb stuff is, wheat gluten, corn bran, almods and splenda.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

ahh crappy. just my luck!


----------



## Jill (Jan 29, 2004)

Oats-mixed with protein is my choice!


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Agreed!
> 
> There is also Fiber One or All Bran.



I love ALL BRAN...
I eat the stuff like kids eat candy
I love oatmeal as well...
What ever happened to Quaker 100% Natural,
I don't see that around anymore.


----------



## supertech (Jan 29, 2004)

I like the Post raisen brans.


----------



## Flex (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by x~factor *_
> What is the best morning cereal out there?
> 
> Or is cereal a no-no?



Cereal is a no-no for some people, but not me. I could eat sticks of butter and i wouldnt get fat.

Thus, I LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE:
Honey Nut Cheerios
Cinnamon Toast Crunch
Honey Comb
Fruity Pebbles
Captain Crunch

Dont get me started, ill be here all day


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2004)

Defintiely Oatmeal!!


----------



## x~factor (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Oats-mixed with protein is my choice!


When you say "Oats" do you mean Quaker Oat Meal?
When you say "Protein" do you mean like Designer Protein (Vanilla)?

I tried those two combo and it tasted nasty.


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: Best Morning Cereal*



> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> Cereal is a no-no for some people, but not me. I could eat sticks of butter and i wouldnt get fat.
> 
> Thus, I LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE:
> ...



I'm part of that club as well......

I'm constantly heckled at work because
everyone always say "Everytime I see you,
you have something to eat in you hand"


----------



## derekisdman (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: Best Morning Cereal*



> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> Cereal is a no-no for some people, but not me. I could eat sticks of butter and i wouldnt get fat.
> 
> Thus, I LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE:
> ...



HAHA you eat fruity pebbles?  Good choice...   I always used to eat Cocoa Pebbles, but not anymore.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: Best Morning Cereal*



> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> Cereal is a no-no for some people, but not me. I could eat sticks of butter and i wouldnt get fat.
> 
> Thus, I LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE:
> ...


 I hate you!!  
lol


----------



## Flex (Jan 29, 2004)

Cereals' really not that bad for you. I mean i wouldnt recommend it while cutting, cuz there's high carbs and sugar (and its processed), 

other than that, its highly overcriticized...

when i'm home from school (over summer and winter), i'm forced to live on cereal. We eat my poor mom out of house and home, so I depend on box after box of the good Ole Captain to help me at least try and maintain size.....


----------



## Mr.No (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by x~factor *_
> When you say "Oats" do you mean Quaker Oat Meal?
> When you say "Protein" do you mean like Designer Protein (Vanilla)?
> 
> I tried those two combo and it tasted nasty.



Designer whey vanilla tastes nasty by it self. Try mixing chocolate protein powder (Designer chocolate is ok) with oats, it should taste much better. I sometimes mix Optimum 100% whey chocolate with my Quaker oats and it tastes fine. 
^^Oh, and use milk instead of water for this. (tastes better)


----------



## TheRoyalOne (Jan 29, 2004)

Nothnig like Oatmeal! Although I do miss
CTC
CC
FP
HNC
FF
PC
CB
Trix 
RC w/lots of sugar


----------



## Jill (Jan 29, 2004)

Cook your oats first(pot with water 10-15 mins)-then I take a little bit of hot water in a differnet bowl, and mix my protein powder in the water till smooth. I use vanilla or strwberry and banana by PVL. A little splenda and mix everything together! Soooooo yummy!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 30, 2004)

best morning cereal is oatmeal.

when i am bulking I either eat a lot of oatmeal or uncle sam cereal which is ground up flax seeds and whole wheat kernels....really good.  I also eat fiber one sometimes.

If it was up to me though I would eat a box of quaker Oh's everyday!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 30, 2004)

I stick to oatmeal with hot water nowadays, when I am not eating Pop Tarts (hey, they are Quaker poptarts made with oatmeal).  

I can't drink milk because it wreaks HAVOC on my digestive system, so I don't eat too much cereal anymore.  I used to love Kellogg's Raisin Bran.  Now I just munch on Wheat Chex right out of the box (see separate thread).


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 31, 2004)

Frosted Mini Wheats isnt too bad and pretty tastey too.


But on bulk, Its all about Captain Crunch Peanut Butter Crunch.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 31, 2004)

On a refeed Lucky Charms and others are great.  I go through a box or 2 in a day.


----------



## Jill (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> On a refeed Lucky Charms and others are great.  I go through a box or 2 in a day.


Yum! Have a bowl for me some time! When I was little I used to pick out just the marshmallows and eat them!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 31, 2004)

U know it!


----------



## BlueCorsair (Jan 31, 2004)

Being a psychology major in university, I'm of the belief that most here live in total denial.

The food we eat is not "good". It does not taste "yummy".

A proper six-course meal prepared by a skilled chef is "yummy".

Sludgy protein on top of whole oats, which are more or less horse food, is not "good eating". It's "healthy eating".

Eating pound upon pound of bland food, and not so much as being able to spice it up with a little sauce (other than immitation ones which are salt/sugar/fat/calorie free) is not appealing.

The food we eat, or more specifically the way we eat it, (plain, or with "fake" accessories) is not served in restaurants for a reason people  

All in all, bodybuilding largely takes the fun out of eating I find. This of course is just my opinion. When results matter more than taste, something has to give


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 31, 2004)

Dude yyou are right.  And that is why at time i dont give a fuck what i eat.  But i do have my limits.


----------



## Rixmon (Jan 31, 2004)

Hrmm, I dont think kasha go lean cereal effects my diet I still lose alot of weight per week even though I eat a cup of golean with half a cup of fat free milk every other day, and the other days I eat egg beaters and meatless breakfast patty hehe


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Re: Best Morning Cereal*



> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> Cereal is a no-no for some people, but not me. I could eat sticks of butter and i wouldnt get fat.
> 
> Thus, I LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE:
> ...



haha damm straight!

my list is...
weetabix mini-crunch
cinnamon grahams
crunchy nut corn flakes
jordans pecan n' maple crunch

I eat a few bowls from this list every day, i'm very ectomorph so eating these will not make me fat either

i agree cereal ain't all that bad, its better than sweets, chocolate, crisps (chips) and most other junk snacks

peace


----------



## Flex (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BlueCorsair *_
> 
> The food we eat, or more specifically the way we eat it, (plain, or with "fake" accessories) is not served in restaurants for a reason people
> 
> All in all, bodybuilding largely takes the fun out of eating I find. This of course is just my opinion.



Yes and no. Yes to the first part.

No to the 2nd, because i dont mind at all eating the foods i eat. Eggs, chicken, steak, hamburg, pasta, rice, cottage cheese, oatmeal. i love all these foods.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

the problem with cereal is its verrrrrrry hard to stop eating it

especially when ur up til 6:30am writing a 15 page paper 

old fashioned oats is the way to go, altho im curious to try the atkins almond crunch 

I can eat half a box of cinnamon toast crunch in one sitting


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

oh might i add, looking good is a hell of a lot more fun than eating


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 1, 2004)

Atkins Banana Nut Harvest is pretty good. The Blueberry was yucky IMO.


----------



## DIVINITUS (Feb 1, 2004)

Blue...you have a great point there.  When I first joined this forum I followed the correct bulking and cutting diets to a "T" for about 5 months.  The problem  I had was after the 5th month my body got caught up in a backlash of sorts and I went for a 3-4 month stretch where I ate the worst food I could find.  I got great results while eating the proper foods, but I couldn't keep eating the same things over and over.  Eventually,  I broke down and needed to TASTE something.


----------



## BlueCorsair (Feb 1, 2004)

Oh I follow the "clean bulk" almost exactly myself.

The only "cheat" I ever have is maybe a tablespoon or two of A-1 BBQ sauce with my dinner.

Eggs/flax brea for breakfast, flax bread plain-ass turkey lunch with flax oil... oats, whey and PB as meal 3 & 5...

Bloody hell, this is awful. 

But, as the pretty lady said, 'tis better to look good than eat good. Still, it is somewhat... "dehumanizing" I find.


----------



## Flex (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BlueCorsair *_
> Oh I follow the "clean bulk" almost exactly myself.
> 
> The only "cheat" I ever have is maybe a tablespoon or two of A-1 BBQ sauce with my dinner.
> ...



wow, i guess i dont eat as "clean" as i thought i did. 

I mean i eat clean, but still I eat mayo, ketchup, pancakes, cereal, syrup, bbq sauce and the like....


----------



## janna (Feb 1, 2004)

Is Vector a good cereal or is it a no no?


----------



## BlueCorsair (Feb 1, 2004)

Flex, I guess I'm a bit obsessive 

Maybe I should cheat more. I'm an ecto, and gaining weight takes me forever, heh.

BTW, Vector looks great to me, but it looks like it has too many simple sugars.

I used to eat a large bowl before a hockey game - very filling, and gave me a good energy reserve. Placebo or not, I liked it 

P.S. I eat pancakes too... oatmeal protein pancakes. They're about the only thing I really enjoy eating on a clean bulk. The recipe's around in an article somewhere, but if anyone wants it, I can put it here. Really simple, and surprisingly tasty, nutritious, and filling.


----------



## Flex (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BlueCorsair *_
> Maybe I should cheat more. I'm an ecto, and gaining weight takes me forever, heh.



Exactly bro. the only way you're gonna grow is by upping the cals....therefore "non-perfectly clean" foods arent gonna kill ya at all.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 2, 2004)

Morning is actually one time during the day that it is okay to get in some sugar, even when cutting! When you wake up you have been fasting for several hours, your brain needs sugar to "wake up".

I am not advocating this, but just as an example Jeff Willet, who earned his IFBB Pro card last year, ate Kellogg's Frosted Flakes cereal every day for breakfast while cutting.


----------

